# ...so, who got kits for Chrissie???



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a happy duck! My son Scott got me the Screamin' Mars Attacks "Slaughter in the Streets" kit!!:woohoo:
I'm looking forward to starting this beauty- I've wanted it (and "No Place to Hide") since they came out in the mid '90s but they're not easy to find here.
Good on ya Scott- you always pick the best pressies.....:thumbsup:
What about the rest of you??...

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chrissie? That's disrespectful! You mean "Crimbo," don'tcha?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe I should've said "x-mouse"....

Chris.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

asked santa for some, didn't deliver. Most of my gifts were gift cards and cash.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I got another TOS Galactica that is mint, the Moebius Viper (early present) and a flat screen TV. Those were my main things.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I got a rock ! ?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

the Dabbler said:


> I got a rock ! ?


of...?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Got the LIS Space Pod by Moebius. I never was that moved by the kit till SCI-FI Larry's build thread. There's more to the kit than I had thought. Merry Christmas! :hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You've got a good Son there Chris!
I got a cool kit that Jeff Yagher sculpted, very Colossal:thumbsup:...
and Confirmation that the Vulture would be heading my way next week:thumbsup:...oh and a New Glass cabinet to display more kits...
Yep Santa was pretty good this year!
Mcdee


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That's great Chris! Hope you enjoy it! 
Well I got Gamera and posted a thread cause I finished it today! Loved Gamera when I was a kid and really liked the one from 1996. So when I got it last night I started on it. Even though it was Christmas Eve but I had done everything that was needed to be done so I started on it.

Merry Christmas All! And a Happy New Year!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lost in Space Jupiter 2 from the movie, you know, the AMT one.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> I got a rock ! ?


Now you need some Roll, and you will really be grooving!:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

the Dabbler said:


> I got a rock ! ?


You ain't the only one.
-Jim


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

View attachment 123451


View attachment 123452


I got the bestest mates in the world! Thank you, A-nut! :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Denis, and email for you,A-nut, my styrene siblings...:wave:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

I got a gift card to Red Lobster and a Trumpeter 1/12 Ford GT40! Yippeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, I didn't get a model, per se, but my mother-in-law and parents, in addition to some great presents, gave me some cash which I will likely put towards a resin dinosaur model some time this year...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> You've got a good Son there Chris!
> I got a cool kit that Jeff Yagher sculpted, very Colossal:thumbsup:...
> and Confirmation that the Vulture would be heading my way next week:thumbsup:...oh and a New Glass cabinet to display more kits...
> Yep Santa was pretty good this year!
> Mcdee


You're not wrong Denis- I couldn't have asked for a better one!
Great scores mate! Well done.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> View attachment 123451
> 
> 
> View attachment 123452
> ...


No worries James. :wave:
After your anecdote you emailed, you've really made my day!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> No worries James. :wave:
> After your anecdote you emailed, you've really made my day!!
> 
> Chris.


Hey, you made my Christmas! You sure you AREN'T psychic?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...drop the "ic" and replace with "o" and you'd probably be closer to the truth.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> ...drop the "ic" and replace with "o" and you'd probably be closer to the truth.....
> 
> Chris.


...and aren't we all a bit here...?:tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

...there's no doubt it helps....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

... that and the occasional dose of bong-water...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I got 2 Dino's this year but the postman was Scrooge! They have not arrived yet so I got a card in a box! Lol! They are coming from a great Paleosculptor in Mexico so perhaps they got stopped at the border! The wife was so upset that she bought me the Legacy Universal monster series of DVD sets! Good things come to those who wait, not a bad Christmas!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice, lots o'building coming for us in the new year!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I got 2 Dino's this year but the postman was Scrooge! They have not arrived yet so I got a card in a box! Lol! They are coming from a great Paleosculptor in Mexico so perhaps they got stopped at the border! The wife was so upset that she bought me the Legacy Universal monster series of DVD sets! Good things come to those who wait, not a bad Christmas!


Which dinos are you getting!!!?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I managed to get Geo Kong,another complete monster scenes set and mostly money to do as want with it(you bet its going on kits).Oh and last but not least not really a gift but my bro finally turned loose of my Billiken Metaluna Mutant that he has been holding Hostage for the past 20 years:jest:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You mean this Chrissie? I didn’t even know she built models.










Really, you Aussies with your silly baby talk! :tongue:

Actually I got a Christmas check from my mom, so I drove over the hill to Burbank House of Hobbies and finally picked up a Moebius Moonbus.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got a big hollow chocolate Santa from the Mrs., which I then turned _into _a kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got a Red Lobster gift card too... but then I don't have any family aside from my dad and we dont do much for Xmas except hang out and snarf down some good food. But I will treat myself to something like the big Nautilus Drydock 20,000 leagues kit since he gave me an extra $100 with the gift card.


----------



## joker36635 (Dec 26, 2010)

Christmas was pretty good to me. I got the following which is a mixture of gifts received and kits bought with money received as gifts.

Moebius
-Mummy
-Frankenstein
-Invisible Man
-Creature from the Black Lagoon
-Iron Man

Monarch
-Sinbad
-Nosferatu

Dencomm
-Saber Tooth Rabbit
-Feral Cat


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Pegasus Martian and Space Ark, Italeri XB-70 Valkirie and AMT XB-35 Flying Wing


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

No kits, but I DID get my Acreation decal set so I can start working on my Moebius Battlestar Galactica. YAY! Got my gift cards towards my IPad I wanted too. Santa made me a happy camper.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

My brother gave me the PL glow Hunchback, Moebius Gruesome Goodies and Moebius Superboy. 
Mrs Claus brought me a Revoltech Mothra (not a kit but really cool). Check out this link to Hobbylink Japan for some pictures of the Revoltech line. I think a bunch of the folks here will be interested in the Harryhausen Skeletal Warrior.

http://www.hlj.com/hljlist2/?Word=Sci-Fi Revoltech &Dis=-2


John


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 22, 2008)

No kits here either (which is fine since I have more than plenty in work at the moment) but I did get a complete 22 episode DVD set of the Star Trek animated series from 1973/74! 

Huzzah!

Fate


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Ive got two kits paid for and comming in the post!.. the Harpies kit from SaturnLtd and the new Sweeny Todd (Jonny Depp) Demon Barber kit..


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

IanWilkinson said:


> Ive got two kits paid for and comming in the post!.. the Harpies kit from SaturnLtd and the new Sweeny Todd (Jonny Depp) Demon Barber kit..


I'd be interested in seeing your finished work on that Demon Barber kit.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> I got a big hollow chocolate Santa from the Mrs., which I then turned _into _a kit.


Will it have reindeer-shaped warp nacelles?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Will it have reindeer-shaped warp nacelles?


 I'd imagine it'll have all sorts of uninteresting shapes by now......

Chris.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

We don't give each other a lot of gifts, mostly cause we don't want to shop, but we do play a game called "Dirty Santa" with the family. Guys bring guy gifts, girls bring girl gifts. I scored a mini-Dremel...by grabbing back the gift I took to the party when it was my turn to select a present. :devil: Heh heh.

What can I say? I've been eyeing one of these off and on for years (mostly when Crazy Joe N brings his out at Wonderfest) and sometimes you have to make your own Xmas cheer.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Chris, the large C-57 D Space Cruiser from Forbidden Planet landed in my living room. I was checking out all the nice add- ons available. Gonna take my time and make it detailed and built properly.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> I'd imagine it'll have all sorts of uninteresting shapes by now......
> 
> Chris.



Kinda log-shaped, last time I saw a bit of it.


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a 6 foot poster of Frankenstein,The Auroa Monsters dvd,$100 cash,some books,a dvd of Dairy of a Vampire with Johnny Depp,and a bunch of other non monster stuff.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dr. Brad said:


> Which dinos are you getting!!!?


Allosaurus and Giganotosaurus in 1/40th. I also plan on getting his Daspletosaurus and prey. Most of my dino's are smaller scales. Less display space than the larger ones. My favorites are my 3 Tony Mcvey's. Both of his T-Rexes and his Albertosaurus.:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Jack and Janet got kits for Chrissie?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I was on the giving end of Christmas this year. I rebuilt 3 Bowser "Old Lady's" for Dad, with new paint, tuned up mechanics and valve gear, added DCC and lots better tender trucks. I also added some very bright LED 'white' headlights. He has 4 more of those things he's running on his layout without paint, valve gear or pony trucks. He's got masking tape on the tender sides for the number. I guess I'll be completing those for dad's birthday in March.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

No kits at all -- my wife says if I want something, I just go buy it, so why should she bother?


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I scored Dark Carnival`s Brundle Fly kit.But it`s still in the mail. ............


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Allosaurus and Giganotosaurus in 1/40th. I also plan on getting his Daspletosaurus and prey. Most of my dino's are smaller scales. Less display space than the larger ones. My favorites are my 3 Tony Mcvey's. Both of his T-Rexes and his Albertosaurus.:thumbsup:


Nice. I really like his Allosaurus (Galileo's, I assume)! Very nice kit. His Yangchuanosaurus is very nice, too!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I sold my Three Stooges kits so I could buy gifts for others.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Marko said:


> Chris, the large C-57 D Space Cruiser from Forbidden Planet landed in my living room. I was checking out all the nice add- ons available. Gonna take my time and make it detailed and built properly.


Great score Marko!! :thumbsup:
Make sure you post pics when it's done. I hope you've got the room for it as well as a good file to blend all the outer ring segments together.... I've seen a few that have been really well built and it's bloody impressive!!

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Despite dropping a few hints.............no kits at all for me this year.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My wife got me the new Yamato from the movie. It is 1/500 scale. Almost 2 ft long. It is awesome


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

I was quite lucky this Christmas as my girlfriend bought me two modeling related items.

The first was a video camera to reshoot the awful video (her words) that I posted of my builds here and on YouTube (which I shot with a digital still camera)

and

a Space Cruiser C-57D, which I took to be kind of a throwdown. After seeing my previous builds, and peering over my shoulder at my current work in progress (lighted TOS bridge), it was if she was saying, "Let's see how you can light this one!" (a fact I later confirmed).

I hope all of you here had a very Merry Christmas, and I wish all of you a very Happy New Year !


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

BatToys said:


> Jack and Janet got kits for Chrissie?


I didn’t know she built models either!


----------

